# Detailing Winter Meet



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Any of the Scottish guys fancy a winter meet in the near future ? :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello handsome:thumb:,am up for it,been a long time since av had a catch up


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Would be up for this depending on location :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Gazjs said:


> Would be up for this depending on location :thumb:


ill take a guess it might be at his unit....thats in Halfway next to Cambuslang (incase you didnt know).

I might be up for it, all depending on time :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

thought it was always winter in Scotland?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheeky tart.

Yup, I'd be up for it!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

..and another.......work permitting!

Alan W


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah me too , never made the last one


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah ill be up for it sure a few aberdeen lads will make it down also


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds good yeh, any idea on when?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Will get a few dates posted and post them up shortly:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

id be up for it depending on time and location :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Aye why not be nice to see faces again instead of stuck behind screens dont want us all coming across as keyboard warriors now do we lol.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be up for this, depending on availability.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Aye, could be up for that depending on dates


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be up for it, after all I already know where the unit is...


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Aid20vt said:


> Yeah ill be up for it sure a few aberdeen lads will make it down also


Oh aye min surely :lol: :thumb:

Any dates yet??


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Smashin I'm game if Griz will give me a hug to warm me up.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Smashin I'm game if Griz will give me a hug to warm me up.


Spoony please dont give him a Red Bull shot again!!!!!...:lol:

Any dates in mind yet Dave?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd be up for this too. Been ages since the last meet.:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Trying to confirm a few dates was thinking of next Sunday if thats not too soon ?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

david g said:


> Trying to confirm a few dates was thinking of next Sunday if thats not too soon ?


28th would be better.....Im away in Sheffield next Sunday.....:wave:


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

That would be dangerous. I get paid on 28th. Buy Buy wages !!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

count me in possibly.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

28th would probably suit me better to be honest. In Paris this week then girlfriends off the week of the 20/21 so would more than likely want to do something.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

New to all the DW meets, so what do they consist of?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gazjs said:


> New to all the DW meets, so what do they consist of?


New member gets a kicking then buys everyone rolls and the coffee's :thumb:

28th suits me better too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Smashin I'm game if Griz will give me a hug to warm me up.


Sorry Huggs are chargeable now :lol:



mkv said:


> Spoony please dont give him a Red Bull shot again!!!!!...:lol:


Oh good god i've stayed well away from anything like that lol.

2 shots = :doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

28th i cant make, ill be in Vegas  so if this is the best time or any time around then, i hope everyone has a good time


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

Depends on date etc if am off will defo come down


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> New member gets a kicking then buys everyone rolls and the coffee's :thumb:
> 
> 28th suits me better too.


:lol: :wall:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> New member gets a kicking then buys everyone rolls and the coffee's :thumb:
> 
> 28th suits me better too.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah its good to see there is people who can take a laugh on here


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ah its good to see there is people who can take a laugh on here


And a Kicking !.............................


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> And a Kicking !.............................


haha yeh that as well lol.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks as if 28th is the date to go with guys full detail to be posted on a new thread :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the 28th defiantly confirmed?

Im working at 12, but would quite like to come along and see what happening (maybe join in the kicking aswell)


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

28th suits me also.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes 28th it is folks :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gazjs said:


> New to all the DW meets, so what do they consist of?


Everyone stands about hands in pockets, looking at the ground and kicking the odd random stone wondering why their geeky car 'thing' now means they are standing in the cold with a buch of strangers talking about wax.....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Unless there's a hot TV reporter there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Unless there's a hot TV reporter there


I never got any update about that... I wonder what happened to the program....



She was hot though!

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No idea - never watch that gaelic stuff... bloody foreigners :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Here we go guys http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193073


----------

